# Hello from South Africa. :)



## AfriCat (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello all,

I am a cat lover residing South Africa. 

I have a seal brown tabby female Norwegian Forest Cat x moggie named Pantha. She is such an awesome cat that is so affectionate towards me. Don't worry, I can't not spell. I just thought that the "a" instead of the "er" would look more feminine.

Pantha is 3 years old now and has been in my life ever since I rescued her from going to a, rather full, animal shelter and has brought endless joy to me and I hope I have done, and will continue to do the same for her.

As for me, I love most types of animals, I love gaming, I do horse riding, I play hockey and I love cuddling and spoiling my cat.

Thank you. 

-AC


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Africat,

Pantha is lovely--and such a girly girl with those little pink toe nails!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a good looking kitty. I have always wanted to go to South Africa. Where do you live?


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I met a girl from South Africa here in kansas recently. She was my banker and I asked where she got her accent. It was really cool!! Welcome to the forum!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome Africat! You will enjoy this forum! My neighbor is a yacht designer from Cape Town, South Africa and I love listening to his his sailing and surfing stories! It sounds like a beautiful country!


----------



## hairballz (Jan 9, 2013)

*Shark Activity*

So here in the US we have a program that tracks sharks. Once I saw you were from South Africa, I remember yesterday I was looking at the huge amount of Great White Shark traffic you have down there! I was amazed!
We recently had a 16ft great white shark show up on the tracking system 200 yards from Jacksonville Beach, FL. That news story led me to looking up the shark activity in South Africa. Amazing!


----------



## Ice 180 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey AfriCat.

I am from Cape Town 

How lucky are you to have found a Norwegian Forest Cat. They are pretty scarce in South Africa (or Cape Town) at least. Looking forward to hear more stories about you and Pantha


----------



## James_White (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Africat,

I'm from Johannesburg.

Nice cat.


----------

